# Interpersonal Therapy



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

I just started working with a therapist who works from this perspective and I'm really enjoying it. I thought I would post up some information for others.

What I real love about this is that the therapist makes use of the therapeutic alliance to really make clear distinctions about my social skills (in nonjudgmental ways). eg: I notice that when you get upset, you tend to smile and make jokes about it. It's definitely helped me build an awareness of how I am socially and given me tangible ways to improve. I also like that, even though it's time-limited like CBT, it doesn't ignore the precepts of behaviors but brings it into the room to subjectively critique.

Interpersonal therapy (IPT) is a 12- to 16-week treatment originally developed for depression. The treatment is highly structured and focuses on the social context of disorders and the improvement of interpersonal functioning.

*Stages of Interpersonal Therapy*

IPT generally progresses through three distinct phases consisting of weekly treatment sessions.


Phase 1: Sessions 1 - 3 During phase 1, your therapist will identify the interpersonal areas in your life in need of attention. This includes an inventory that lists all of the key relationships in your life, and the primary areas of interpersonal difficulty, such as being socially avoidant or non-assertive.
Phase 2: Sessions 4 - 14 Your therapist will address the problems in your relationships. 
Phase 3: Sessions 15 - 16 In the final phase, your therapist will discuss and review your progress and prepare you for the end of therapy.
*Areas of Intervention*

In the IPT model of depression, four areas are typically addressed during treatment: interpersonal disputes, role transitions, grief, and interpersonal deficits. Below are the key aspects of each area.


*Interpersonal Disputes:* Your therapist will identify problems with communication and teach you problem-solving strategies for your relationships.
*Role Transitions:* Your therapist will help you find solutions to deal with problems in adapting to new circumstances.
*Grief:* If grief over a death or other loss has played a role in your difficulties, it will be explored.
*Interpersonal Deficits:* Your therapist will help you to identify problems in the way that you relate to others. If you are lacking interpersonal relationships in your life, your therapist will use the relationship between you and him as a basis for exploring difficulties, and will help you learn how to develop new relationships.
 *Interpersonal Therapy Techniques*

Many IPT techniques are adopted from other therapies, such as psychoanalytic psychotherapy and CBT. Some of the techniques used by an IPT therapist include clarification, supportive listening, role playing, communication analysis, and encouragement of affect. 
*IPT and Social Anxiety Disorder*

Research into the use of IPT with SAD is still in its infancy. In a study of 9 patients with SAD, 78% were rated as having much or very much improved symptoms after treatment with IPT. Patients also gave concrete examples of positive changes after therapy, such as finding a new job, returning to school, or dating. Although IPT appears promising as a treatment for SAD, much more research is needed.

Source: http://socialanxietydisorder.about....sonal-Therapy-For-Social-Anxiety-Disorder.htm


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

This sounds really good. I haven't seen anyone really talk about it on here. I think it's much more successful than CBT. But, why the time limit? Is that a Canadian thing? Because I know it isn't time-limited here in the US. I just don't think people can be treated like they are going to start on week one with this, and progress at the same rate and all be done in 16 weeks. That's really not very much time to get into things very deeply. And what if there is resistance to be overcome? That takes time. Other than I'm glad to see it mentioned here! I see someone who does this type of therapy, or at least uses these methods, and I've learned about it in college too.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Talking to a therapist can be enjoyable, but its efficacy is questionable. To overcome SAD, you need to develop your social skills and recognize that this is your life. Play the leading role in your own life; don't settle for a bit part. You are not here on earth to live up to someone else's expectations.

So it's mainly about self-efficacy and self-esteem. If a therapist can help you with that, then therapy will be effective. But 16 weeks of therapy is a scam.


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

What I've read about Interpersonal Therapy, I've liked. It seems like it would target issues that relate closely to social anxiety, so it's a good option.  

Ideally, you'd get however much time you need, but 16 sessions isn't too bad. I know some insurance plans cut off at 12.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

MrWibblyWobbly said:


> What I've read about Interpersonal Therapy, I've liked. It seems like it would target issues that relate closely to social anxiety, so it's a good option.
> 
> Ideally, you'd get however much time you need, but 16 sessions isn't too bad. I know some insurance plans cut off at 12.


Right, insurance companies like to say 12 visits, but therapists have ways of getting around that--they ask for more visits based on reasons like you're making progress but more work is needed, etc. If it can be justified, you usually get more visits. But I was thinking maybe Canada and the UK have stricter rules because they aren't as privatized as we are here. (IDK the details of how their govt's work and how the healthcare is controlled).


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Pam, you need a new song for your blog!


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

It is not actually set at sixteen weeks for me either. This is just the form that they're currently using for efficacy testing at the moment, in part so that they can compare it to CBT which is often manualized at the same length.

Though the stages of progression are pretty similar I think, even when the length is left open. This is not the only method that my counsellor uses but I find the interpersonal techniques she uses to be very effective at getting at the root of my SA and giving me role-play practice in using better strategies.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah! I wanna try that!


----------

